# Have I killed everything??



## o1dschoo1

Colonel_Klinck said:


> I did something really stupid tonight. I was refilling my graphics card loop, something I've done countless times. I use a jumper to power the PSU up so the pump spins up. I use extension cables for 24 pin etc and I thought I'd pulled all of the PSU 24 pin out of the extension but clearly wasn't paying attention and the separate 4 pin had stayed in the extension. Popped the jumper on and the PSU fires up but I see a thin waft of smoke from the PCI-E 16 slot, the slot my 3080 is plugged into  . I immediately turned the PSU off but sadly that slot is toast. It also seems the motherboard is as well. I tired plugging the GC into the 8x as I didn't trust the 16x anymore and it seemed like PC was powering up and my LG 48CX picked up a signal from the 3080 but the fans/pumps just ran 100% and no post code, no actual video, no nothing. The post code LED was just blank like the PC is switched off. Switched it off at PSU but after that nothing. The RGB lights on the MB flicker a little with the PSU on but other than that it appears completely dead. I'm really hoping it hasn't killed the 3080 and 9900k. Surprised leaving those 4 pins in would do that much damage, they are 12v, 3.3v, 5v and ground. So all the rails lol.
> 
> Going to try and RMA it but not hopeful. Will buy another board in the mean time to tide me over. What a ****! Will be gutted if it fired everything
> 
> Gigabyte Z390 master
> 9900k
> 32gb G-Skill 3600
> 2x 970 Evo NVMe


Don't be surprised if the card is toast too.


----------



## eminded1

😰RIP TO UR COMPUTER>>> Sucks when it goes fried.. i killed a cpu once with a razer scraping the solder off ... and a corsiar aio water cooler pluging in the wrong cable for psu.. best thing is warrenty on parts only thing is you need to go threw the Gigabyte RMA Process and be prepared to wait up to 1 month + i rmaed a z490 master aug 1st and didnt get a new one back until mid september.. 6 weeks!!!! intel is very fast tho compared. yea i would RMA everything.. the cpu, ram, mobo, gpu, psu, storage and hoppefully they will just replace everyhting i dont see why they woudlnt its pretty much all still under warrenty.

you never know all the components may all be fried. try unplugging and leaving unplugged clear cmos and try to start it. take gpu out, storage and see if it posts with onboard video.


----------



## philhalo66

sounds to me like your motherboard and graphics card are fried. Your only hope is to ask whoever the vender is to rma your card, but dont hold your breath.


----------



## Falkentyne

eminded1 said:


> 😰RIP TO UR COMPUTER>>> Sucks when it goes fried.. i killed a cpu once with a razer scraping the solder off ... and a corsiar aio water cooler pluging in the wrong cable for psu.. best thing is warrenty on parts only thing is you need to go threw the Gigabyte RMA Process and be prepared to wait up to 1 month + i rmaed a z490 master aug 1st and didnt get a new one back until mid september.. 6 weeks!!!! intel is very fast tho compared. yea i would RMA everything.. the cpu, ram, mobo, gpu, psu, storage and hoppefully they will just replace everyhting i dont see why they woudlnt its pretty much all still under warrenty.
> 
> you never know all the components may all be fried. try unplugging and leaving unplugged clear cmos and try to start it. take gpu out, storage and see if it posts with onboard video.


The board is fried.
No post code means there isn't even any logic getting to the BIOS.
00 means CPU detection problem (can also happen if some ln2 settings are set, like some pll trim settings)
But no post code is either shot board or CPU is dead.
Can't even be sure if the PSU survived intact.


----------



## Falkentyne

What's with the lag? Either posts don't get sent or get double postesd...


----------



## finalturismo

Colonel_Klinck said:


> I did something really stupid tonight. I was refilling my graphics card loop, something I've done countless times. I use a jumper to power the PSU up so the pump spins up. I use extension cables for 24 pin etc and I thought I'd pulled all of the PSU 24 pin out of the extension but clearly wasn't paying attention and the separate 4 pin had stayed in the extension. Popped the jumper on and the PSU fires up but I see a thin waft of smoke from the PCI-E 16 slot, the slot my 3080 is plugged into  . I immediately turned the PSU off but sadly that slot is toast. It also seems the motherboard is as well. I tired plugging the GC into the 8x as I didn't trust the 16x anymore and it seemed like PC was powering up and my LG 48CX picked up a signal from the 3080 but the fans/pumps just ran 100% and no post code, no actual video, no nothing. The post code LED was just blank like the PC is switched off. Switched it off at PSU but after that nothing. The RGB lights on the MB flicker a little with the PSU on but other than that it appears completely dead. I'm really hoping it hasn't killed the 3080 and 9900k. Surprised leaving those 4 pins in would do that much damage, they are 12v, 3.3v, 5v and ground. So all the rails lol.
> 
> Going to try and RMA it but not hopeful. Will buy another board in the mean time to tide me over. What a ****! Will be gutted if it fired everything
> 
> Gigabyte Z390 master
> 9900k
> 32gb G-Skill 3600
> 2x 970 Evo NVMe


As a last ditch effort i short motherboards to break passwords on laptops, usually with a very small battery. It clears the bios and forces a reset of the password usually...

Sometimes i get unlucky and fry the bios. (Very Rare)

In your case that motherboard at the very minimum is toast.... and maybe the video card..

You probably wiped the data clean off of a few ICs on the board + a burned slot...

But usually you can wipe the black stuff off. When this happens you usually end up deleting a bunch of stuff on the board that is not supposed to be deleted.

AKA you fried a bunch of the chips and wiped their data out. Physically the board is probably fine...


----------



## HowYesNo

well now you know that all PC hardware, and general electronics runs on white smoke. when that smoke exits, the component is definitely dead.
anyway try RMA your board, just don't say what happened. with no visible damage you could get a new one.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

Ordered a replacement (cheaper) board to tide me over until Gigabyte either replace or refuse, hopefully replace as there is no sign of damage, although the PCI-E slot 1 does have that smell of death. New board arrives tomorrow so I'll know if I've fried the card/cpu as well. If the card is dead I might just claim on my household accidental insurance and say I dropped the PC. Gets around the possible issues of ASUS not honouring warranty as I broke the seal fitting waterblock. Sadly that can be a thing in the UK.

Still pissed at myself for making such a stupid mistake. Just a moment of not paying attention doing something I've done dozens of times before.

I think the PSU is ok, it certainly powers up on the jumper.

Don't think I'd have any joy with 9900k RMA as its been delided and direct die from day 1.


----------



## munternet

Hopefully most of it is OK. Good luck


----------



## luisxd

hope either your 3080 stills works or you get a replacement man, **** happens


----------



## amder

Colonel_Klinck said:


> Ordered a replacement (cheaper) board to tide me over until Gigabyte either replace or refuse, hopefully replace as there is no sign of damage, although the PCI-E slot 1 does have that smell of death. New board arrives tomorrow so I'll know if I've fried the card/cpu as well. If the card is dead I might just claim on my household accidental insurance and say I dropped the PC. Gets around the possible issues of ASUS not honouring warranty as I broke the seal fitting waterblock. Sadly that can be a thing in the UK.
> 
> Still pissed at myself for making such a stupid mistake. Just a moment of not paying attention doing something I've done dozens of times before.
> 
> I think the PSU is ok, it certainly powers up on the jumper.
> 
> Don't think I'd have any joy with 9900k RMA as its been delided and direct die from day 1.


Why would you even make this post disclosing that you are going to lie about dropping the PC? Better edit this one if you go about doing that with your insurance company...


----------



## o1dschoo1

Colonel_Klinck said:


> Ordered a replacement (cheaper) board to tide me over until Gigabyte either replace or refuse, hopefully replace as there is no sign of damage, although the PCI-E slot 1 does have that smell of death. New board arrives tomorrow so I'll know if I've fried the card/cpu as well. If the card is dead I might just claim on my household accidental insurance and say I dropped the PC. Gets around the possible issues of ASUS not honouring warranty as I broke the seal fitting waterblock. Sadly that can be a thing in the UK.
> 
> Still pissed at myself for making such a stupid mistake. Just a moment of not paying attention doing something I've done dozens of times before.
> 
> I think the PSU is ok, it certainly powers up on the jumper.
> 
> Don't think I'd have any joy with 9900k RMA as its been delided and direct die from day 1.


Rma that psu too. If your gonna fraud it do the whole thing. Just cause it turns on doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

o1dschoo1 said:


> Rma that psu too. If your gonna fraud it do the whole thing. Just cause it turns on doesn't mean anything.


Are you saying you wouldn't plug it into the new board? Its a Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1000W.


----------



## eminded1

Falkentyne said:


> What's with the lag? Either posts don't get sent or get double postesd...


it must be the ps5


----------



## o1dschoo1

Colonel_Klinck said:


> Are you saying you wouldn't plug it into the new board? Its a Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1000W.


Personally wouldn't IDC what it is. Thing tried to draw enough power to run the system from a single 4 pin. Who knows what kinda stuff is going on inside that psu unless you really wanna sit there and test every damn line with a multimeter to make sure it puts out what it's suppose to.


----------



## martinhal

Something seems off here. You jumped the PSU but your pc turned on too ? I would guess there was water in places water should not be


----------



## o1dschoo1

martinhal said:


> Something seems off here. You jumped the PSU but your pc turned on too ? I would guess there was water in places water should not be


He had the extra 4 pin from the 20+4 pin plugged in. So the main board actually got powered on Without the actual 20 pin plugged in


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

martinhal said:


> Something seems off here. You jumped the PSU but your pc turned on too ? I would guess there was water in places water should not be


It didn't turn on, no lights, beep etc. It just got power dumped into it through the 4 pin I didn't pull out of the 24 pin extension. TBH I wouldn't have expected it to do that much damage or any but I'm not an electrical engineer. Does anyone know where the 12v feed from pin 11 goes? Does it feed the PCI-E?

There wasn't any water, I use Mayhems Pastel yellow which you can't miss if you spill any and always put paper towels down. I guess its always possible I missed something but none of the fittings were leaking, it happened so quickly the pump had only just spun up when I hit the off switch on the PSU after spotting the smoke.


----------



## martinhal

I would then not use that psu again.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Colonel_Klinck said:


> It didn't turn on, no lights, beep etc. It just got power dumped into it through the 4 pin I didn't pull out of the 24 pin extension. TBH I wouldn't have expected it to do that much damage or any but I'm not an electrical engineer. Does anyone know where the 12v feed from pin 11 goes? Does it feed the PCI-E?
> 
> There wasn't any water, I use Mayhems Pastel yellow which you can't miss if you spill any and always put paper towels down. I guess its always possible I missed something but none of the fittings were leaking, it happened so quickly the pump had only just spun up when I hit the off switch on the PSU after spotting the smoke.


Doubt it's water damage anyways. I've never had a leak instantly fry hardware. Back in the day I didn't leak test my pc and in a hurry to mess with it had a leak all over my gpu. Gave it a denatured alcohol bath and bam no issues for a few years.


----------



## 8051

How depressing. Hearing all the horror stories of very smart people with water cooling I just know I would screw it up if I ever tried to go water cooling.

I hope your 3080 and PSU survived the disaster (that sounds like an expensive PSU).


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

I'll get the multimeter out tomorrow and test the 12v, 5v and 3,3v pins.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

8051 said:


> How depressing. Hearing all the horror stories of very smart people with water cooling I just know I would screw it up if I ever tried to go water cooling.
> 
> I hope your 3080 and PSU survived the disaster (that sounds like an expensive PSU).


Don't let horror stories like this put you off. This really isn't as a result of water cooling, just my own stupidity and getting complacent. Hard lesson learned. I've never damaged any components water cooling. 
I started with just a cpu loop soft tubing, then added the gpu, then PETG hard line. Ended up buying Thermaltake Tower 900 so I could really show off dual custom loop and have it on a desk next to my desk so I can just look at it lol. It's not a cheap hobby though or should I say it can get very expensive if you go all in. I really enjoy it though. Would love to try and make distro plate but I neither have the skills or the cnc machine.


----------



## JackCY

Ah a 24 pin that's not a 24 pin but 20+4 pin, I was wondering what 4 pin OP means. Must be some older PSU as all newer ones should have 1 solid 24 pin.

Bad idea to leave anything plugged to PSU itself when you're tricking it to start without motherboard.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

JackCY said:


> Ah a 24 pin that's not a 24 pin but 20+4 pin, I was wondering what 4 pin OP means. Must be some older PSU as all newer ones should have 1 solid 24 pin.
> 
> Bad idea to leave anything plugged to PSU itself when you're tricking it to start without motherboard.


Its 12 months old.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

Just ran the multimeter over all the pins and they are all putting out the correct voltages.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Colonel_Klinck said:


> Just ran the multimeter over all the pins and they are all putting out the correct voltages.


Give it a shot then. If it puts up the white smoke then you know


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

Ok list of what's fine with new motherboard in.
3080 = fine. Although I haven't gamed with it but it's displaying a video feed.
PSU = seems fine.
Ram = not sure see below.
CPU = not fine. The PC will post into bios and I can get as far as install windows menus but then it blue screens. Also won't take more than 1 stick of ram, throws error 55 which is "memory not installed". With a mates memory is just throws that error code. Guess it must have damaged the memory controller or some other part of the cpu. Oh well it could have been so much worse.


----------



## munternet

Colonel_Klinck said:


> Ok list of what's fine with new motherboard in.
> 3080 = fine. Although I haven't gamed with it but it's displaying a video feed.
> PSU = seems fine.
> Ram = not sure see below.
> CPU = not fine. The PC will post into bios and I can get as far as install windows menus but then it blue screens. Also won't take more than 1 stick of ram, throws error 55 which is "memory not installed". With a mates memory is just throws that error code. Guess it must have damaged the memory controller or some other part of the cpu. Oh well it could have been so much worse.


Not a bad result really 
Error 55 can mean a lot of things can't it?
On Asus I can fix it by increasing the voltages sometimes
What do the vdimm vccio and vccsa voltages look like in HWinfo64?


----------



## infinitypoint

Reading this post reminds me of the time my SATA power cable shorted out and started a little fire in my case (ok, it was just a flame but still). It was a Molex to SATA cable that somehow shorted at the side plugged into my bluray burner (HA, I bet that's why it caught on fire...). Anyway, I noticed it pretty quickly and shut off the PSU directly. But basically after that my computer would crash semi-often (like once/day) until I replaced the PSU a few weeks later. My suggestion is for you to replace the PSU because odds are it was damaged. My motherboard died about 6 months later, but I don't know if there was any direct relation to what happened or if the motherboard was just old (6 years).


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

munternet said:


> Not a bad result really
> Error 55 can mean a lot of things can't it?
> On Asus I can fix it by increasing the voltages sometimes
> What do the vdimm vccio and vccsa voltages look like in HWinfo64?


I've tried giving those a few more volts in bios but then it doesn't even post. I can get into my previous windows build but then it blue screens before I can open anything. Any kind of load on the cpu and it falls over. 

On this MSI board 55 is literally "memory not installed"


----------



## Colonel_Klinck

infinitypoint said:


> Reading this post reminds me of the time my SATA power cable shorted out and started a little fire in my case (ok, it was just a flame but still). It was a Molex to SATA cable that somehow shorted at the side plugged into my bluray burner (HA, I bet that's why it caught on fire...). Anyway, I noticed it pretty quickly and shut off the PSU directly. But basically after that my computer would crash semi-often (like once/day) until I replaced the PSU a few weeks later. My suggestion is for you to replace the PSU because odds are it was damaged. My motherboard died about 6 months later, but I don't know if there was any direct relation to what happened or if the motherboard was just old (6 years).


Yeah I think I will get a new PSU just to be safe. Will RMA this one and see if it passes their testing, I can always sell it if it does.


----------

